# Dan Henderson animated avatar



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

can anyone make an animated avatar of this scene when Dan KO's this guy then yells...........I think its the one where he KO's wandi here is the pic from the scene










or any scene with dan getting a KO or just yelling after a win

has to be 51000 bytes in size

if anyone can make plz let me know...........will rep and point donation


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

well I know I KIMURA I is working on one.........anyone else?


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

i will try my best to animate that picture...
i will make one with that picture and one of my own choice and you can choose whichever you like best

i have made like 3 things on photoshop though so i am not going to get to it tonight =[ ... too tired of photoshop atm


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I dont think it is possible. you're standard avatar is bigger than 51000 bites.


----------

